# Office Hours: Missional and Reformed--Lloyd Kim Takes the Gospel to SE Asia



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 28, 2010)

Office Hours talks this week to missionary, NT scholar, and 1999 WSC graduate Dr Lloyd Kim about taking the gospel and NT scholarship to SE Asia. This episode is available right now on iTunes or via RSS.

Listen to the interview:

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/07.28.10lloydkim.mp3

You can order his study in Hebrews through The Bookstore at WSC:

The Bookstore at Westminster Seminary California

Here’s the volume we discussed today:

The Bookstore at WSC: Polemic in the Book of Hebrews by Kim, Lloyd

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Hear the most recent episodes at Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

Listen to all the episodes at: Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Call Office Hours at 760 278 1725. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.

Email: [email protected]

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it.

Follow Westminster Seminary California on Twitter (Westminster Seminary (wscal) on Twitter)

and

Facebook (Westminster Seminary California | Facebook)

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Raj (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you sir for this post. I enjoyed it. Also just to share with you, I had opportunity to have fellowship and learn Greek from Dr. L. Kim in the Philippines.


----------

